# Mama Cloth, Cloth Menstrual Pads



## shere (Sep 28, 2013)

I made some mama cloth and am in love. Wow. I never thought paper pads were uncomfortable but I do now. Cloth rocks! 

I got some patterns on Etsy. Probably didn't need them, but they were helpful so here they are if anyone is interested. They go over what to use too. I used an old terry towel on the inside and wool for leak protection. This was a liner from this pattern:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/99331587/little-sky-modern-cloth-pad-pdf-pattern

It was more time consuming, but it looks nicer! Inner has a layer of thin, upcycled wool.









This was the first one I made from this pattern:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/102487741/pdf-monkeez-mama-cloth-pad-sewing

It was super easy to cut out (rotary) and it can be seen really quickly with the serger. I didn't take my time with these and just used white thread.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you. I've wanted a pattern to make these.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Much nicer than the ones I use to use. Like a fool mine where white!! and made of diapper fleece. At the time the kids were in cloth diappers so they just went into the diapper pail with everything else.


----------



## shere (Sep 28, 2013)

housewife said:


> Much nicer than the ones I use to use. Like a fool mine where white!! and made of diapper fleece. At the time the kids were in cloth diappers so they just went into the diapper pail with everything else.


We cloth diaper too so I'll just put these in with the diapers. However, I did that once and the wool warped a bit. I already felted it too. But when you wear it you can't tell. I'll try line drying our just wash washing after my cycle is over.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

If you'll google, there are lots of free patterns online, or you can draft a pattern to your own liking. It's not hard.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I made some of these using flannel for the outside and 3 layers of cotton quilt batting, for the inside. I also made some using the same as above and adding a layer of ??? can't think of the name it is the waterproof fabric for baby items??? oh my gosh I have brain freeze..


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I made my own pattern and made mine from old flannel sheets and the liners from layers of flannel or cloth diapers, depending in what I had available when I needed to make some. I also cut liners out of the those fuzzy cloth covered baby changing pads you can get. That's what I had at the time.

Homemaid, are you thinking of PUL? I think that's what it's called. I have some of that but it's in a black space ship print. Would add to the humor when these are all hanging on the line outside.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

thermopkt said:


> Homemaid, are you thinking of PUL? I think that's what it's called. I have some of that but it's in a black space ship print. Would add to the humor when these are all hanging on the line outside.


Mine are made of scraps I had from making pjs for my kids: pink ballerina bears, red plaid w/moose, green plaid w/bears, camouflage, bright yellow with suns and butterflies and flowers. . . .


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Ours are all flannel, with PUL for leak protection. Anybody know how to get them from shifting? I made them for my girls, but dd1 wanted hers longer and it doesn't stay in place as well. I've thought about sewing velcro at the back end of the pad and on a pair of her undies but haven't done it. She doesn't want to use a safety pin.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Becka said:


> Ours are all flannel, with PUL for leak protection. Anybody know how to get them from shifting? I made them for my girls, but dd1 wanted hers longer and it doesn't stay in place as well. I've thought about sewing velcro at the back end of the pad and on a pair of her undies but haven't done it. She doesn't want to use a safety pin.



I would try messing with the design a bit, especially placement of the wings. I made some overnight style for me and had to move the wings area back just a little bit. Maybe try a bit longer flap on the wing as well. Not like reach around the underwear long, but longwise with the pad. Did that make sense? :shrug:


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

thermopkt said:


> I would try messing with the design a bit, especially placement of the wings. I made some overnight style for me and had to move the wings area back just a little bit. Maybe try a bit longer flap on the wing as well. Not like reach around the underwear long, but longwise with the pad. Did that make sense? :shrug:


Yes, it does, thanks. I might try that and put two fasteners on the wings instead of just one in the middle of the design.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes Pul is the fabric. I put a layer of this on the inside of the flannel with the cotton batting. Also the ones I made have a snap on the wings to snap around you panties to hold in place. They fold into a small square and snap to hold shut for your purse too. Just like the photo in the first post.. Except I sewed minethen flipped them inside out so I dont have the serger edge. the top stitched around the entire pad.


----------



## areallynicegirl (May 10, 2013)

Hi all, sort of new here, but I have been sewing/wearing these for a couple years now. I love them. on the bottom of the pad I use a layer of PUL and to that I sew a strip of flannel. the flannel creates friction between the pul and your undies so they dont slip hardly at all. I also sew wings onto mine, the part of the wing that touches the undies are flannel, the bottom side is pul. I have seen lots of patterns but what I ultimately used was an actual pad to base my pattern off of. I will try to post some pics of the ones i made. In my own opinion, the ones I made with the terry cloth insides are much more absorbant than the ones I made with Warm n' Natural cotton batting.


----------



## areallynicegirl (May 10, 2013)

This is a pad that I got the pattern for off of the internet but I have no idea where I found it. The lady developed it for missionaries and people in situations where sanitation is bad. The beauty of this design is that while it folds in thirds and has a lot of layers for absorbtion, it unfolds into one layer so that it is much easier to keep clean when you have to wash by hand and hang to dry. I happen to really like it a lot. you take old washclothes or towels (or buy the package of 20 washclothes for 4 bucks at walmart) and cut them into 9 in squares. Then I used baby flannel that I reused from old blankets or I buy them at thrift stores for hardly anything. The buttons are Baby Boutique buttons from joannes which I used a coupon on. These are very easy to sew or serge.


----------



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

I make all mine from a pattern I made from tracing a Gladrags pad. I like the "pocket" style. The pad is all flannel and the inserts are flannel with Warm and Natural cotton batting in the middle.


----------

